# Where to buy inexpensive clothing?



## Cleanneon98 (May 30, 2016)

Hey guys, so I went to my LBS and looked at some of the padded shorts and shirts they had and the prices seem outrageous, to put together a cheap kit would cost me around $150 at the least and that's just for a shirt and shorts with padding.

I looked on amazon and found a bunch of the "team" kits with padded bib shorts for like $50 but I hear these can often be poorly made or poorly fitted, when I went to measure myself I ended up being a Large to X-Large even though I normally wear medium stuff. I don't really care that they're knockoffs of team jerseys, more so about the poor fit that can be had, and the expensive shipping charges to return this gear to China. I know some replica items can be very good quality however.

So, where can I go to get some stuff that is decent quality and decent price? I'm not looking to make a style statement, though I'd like something more than just black so I can be visible when riding on the road. Are these any websites that sell stuff and have free or inexpensive returns?


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

I have had terrific luck for years with the house-brand stuff from Performance.
Performance Ultra Shorts
Their mid to higher level shorts (Century, Elite, Ultra) have been very good quality in my experience, and they're often on sale. And I've got jerseys from them that have lasted years and only cost 20-30 dollars.

Bright colors are a good idea. Good thinking.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

Define "inexpensive". And define "outrageous". A decent cycling jersey will run $50USD+, a good pair of bibshorts will run $75USD+. PerformanceBike/Nashbar has lots of decent kit priced low, if you shop their house-brand kit. Performance/Nashbar tend to be forgiving on returns last I knew, although I have heard some grinching on the topic.

My entire cycling wardrobe these days is Voler sizing sample I buy on 50% off sale. Hard to resist $150USD top-tier bibshorts or bib-knicks for $70USD each.

Base layers are the only thing I'll buy no-name on Amazon. They tend to be 1/3 retail of UnderArmor or the like. Arm/leg-coolers the same. Sugoi are Bontrager are $30-40USD, Amazon non-named are 1/3 that.


----------



## Cleanneon98 (May 30, 2016)

I'll have to go check them out since there's a shop local to me.


----------



## Cleanneon98 (May 30, 2016)

Marc said:


> Define "inexpensive". And define "outrageous". A decent cycling jersey will run $50USD+, a good pair of bibshorts will run $75USD+. PerformanceBike/Nashbar has lots of decent kit priced low, if you shop their house-brand kit. Performance/Nashbar tend to be forgiving on returns last I knew, although I have heard some grinching on the topic.
> 
> My entire cycling wardrobe these days is Voler sizing sample I buy on 50% off sale. Hard to resist $150USD top-tier bibshorts or bib-knicks for $70USD each.
> 
> Base layers are the only thing I'll buy no-name on Amazon. They tend to be 1/3 retail of UnderArmor or the like. Arm/leg-coolers the same. Sugoi are Bontrager are $30-40USD, Amazon non-named are 1/3 that.


Inexpensive I would say would be under $100 for padded shorts and a shirt, not including the other gear I need like socks and gloves, etc. I don't understand how one pair of shorts can cost $30-40 and another can cost $75-100. Maybe there are differences there that someone can tell apart, but like the bottle cages I bought yesterday, $15 for a 38gram cage or $45 for a 28 gram cage, the more expensive one was better, but just not worth it to me IMO


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

Sierra Trading Post and Nashbar are a couple discount sites. Then there's google.


----------



## n2deep (Mar 23, 2014)

Try REI, their shorts are great and priced fairly.. Also at the end of the commercial season, like last week, they had all of their name brand stuff and a lot of other brands at 40% off.. No I'm not connected to REI but I like their name brand shorts, there comfortable and the price is right.

For me, finding Jerseys in my size, short & portly, is extremely difficult, god I hate tour cuts. When I d find Jerseys that fit,, the cash is of little concern.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

Cleanneon98 said:


> Inexpensive I would say would be under $100 for padded shorts and a shirt, not including the other gear I need like socks and gloves, etc. I don't understand how one pair of shorts can cost $30-40 and another can cost $75-100. Maybe there are differences there that someone can tell apart, but like the bottle cages I bought yesterday, $15 for a 38gram cage or $45 for a 28 gram cage, the more expensive one was better, but just not worth it to me IMO


The difference between a $30USD short and say a $150USD short:

A) Shorts versus bibshorts. Bibs are more comfortable. More money gets you the bib suspender top.
B) More complex paneling. More complex paneling hugs muscles better and can compress a bit more. Also stays in place better under movement. Basic 4-6 square-cut panel, versus ergonomic-curved 9 +panel. There's lots of reading you can do online about compression being beneficial for workout performance.
C) Stitching. There are lots of ways to sew together fabric. Cheaper shorts may do a single or double stitch that simply isn't very durable on a (very) stretchy garment....Pricier shorts will flat-braid stitch or weld panels together. Feels better and is more durable.
D) Leg grippers. El Cheapo will normally use narrow rubber leg grippers which many people (like me) get rashes from when mixed with sweat. They also don't like to stay in place unless very tight. The pricier short these days will use textured lycra that stays in place much better and doesn't leave a rash and because it is fabric versus rubber it breathes better
E) Better fabrics. Not all lycra is close to equal, there are lots of different blends. More expensive ones are lighter weight while still being durable, they also breath better.
F) Design of pad/how fancy it is.


Now you can end up paying much for brand name. Which is a whole separate tarrif, which is why I dig the Voler sizing samples sales. Now, unless you're like some of us (myself and others) who rack up mega miles every yearly (my ODO already reads 2500+ miles this calendar year), the cheaper short may not make a practical difference. If you only ride 10 miles a day, the practical benefit to buying top-tier cycling kit is honestly nil.


A jersey is harder to quantify the difference on between a cheap one and a pricey one.


----------



## Migen21 (Oct 28, 2014)

For the most part, you get what you pay for. Going cheap on cycling kits is generally a poor decision in the long term. That said, as you are learning, it can be difficult to get the fit right, especially if you aren't 5' 8" and weight 160lbs. 

As you are learning, sizes are a little odd. Some manufacturers (some of Pearl Izumi's stuff for example) uses asian sizing, some uses Euro sizing... some are in their own little world. The only way to know is to try stuff on. Buying online is going to be a pain. Just expect to have to return stuff until you figure it out.

Bibs/shorts in particular are very important. There is a lot more to it than juts getting some 'padded shorts'. Sure, that's a good starting point, but every make/model of the things is designed a little differently, and is going to fit you differently. An expensive chamois that doesn't fit you well is not a good chamois. An inexpensive one that fits is a good deal. 

Another thing to consider is durability. Poorly made asian knock-off crap is probably not going to hold up to the rigors of being wedged between your butt and your bike seat for extended periods of pedaling time. 

For specific recommendations, I usually don't bother because I'm very non-typical size/shape, and what works for me rarely works for others. That said, I will offer a second suggestion to check out the Performance Ultra line. If for no other reason, they are reasonably well made from durable materials, and for me, have a pretty good fit. They can be found on sale for $60 or so. I'm not a big fan of the look of this years model. They added a large logo across the thigh that I don't care for. Previous years just had a small reflective "Ultra" logo on the thigh that usually peeled off after a few months. Fortunately, I have a few pairs stashed. These have be mostly relegated to trainer duty though now that I've discovered the wonders of Assos bibs, which are a wonder to behold, but very expensive and rarely goes on any kind of sale.


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

Cleanneon98 said:


> Hey guys, so I went to my LBS and looked at some of the padded shorts and shirts they had and the prices seem outrageous, to put together a cheap kit would cost me around $150 at the least and that's just for a shirt and shorts with padding.
> 
> I looked on amazon and found a bunch of the "team" kits with padded bib shorts for like $50 but I hear these can often be poorly made or poorly fitted, when I went to measure myself I ended up being a Large to X-Large even though I normally wear medium stuff. I don't really care that they're knockoffs of team jerseys, more so about the poor fit that can be had, and the expensive shipping charges to return this gear to China. I know some replica items can be very good quality however.
> 
> So, where can I go to get some stuff that is decent quality and decent price? I'm not looking to make a style statement, though I'd like something more than just black so I can be visible when riding on the road. Are these any websites that sell stuff and have free or inexpensive returns?


I agree with the others that you get what you pay for. However, you also have to take into account what kind of riding you do. If you dont ride more than 50 miles a ride, you probably dont need to spend the extra money on super high-end bibs. With jerseys, you are generally getting fancier wicking material at the upper end and a tailored race fit. If those things are not that important to you than the cost goes down. Of the more economical brands, I have had good success with Bellwether. Performance may be another good option. Going less than $100 for shorts and jersey, is probably going to get you low end junk that wont work out well. Please don't by cheap knock-offs from China


----------



## milkbaby (Aug 14, 2009)

I've gotten a lot of previous season's closeouts and old stuff off eBay for cheap. If you're willing to wear team kit, sellers like the pros closet will have deals like $15 to $25 for bibs/shorts and jerseys, often brand new because a rider never even wore them. I pretty much only search USA sellers to avoid counterfeit junk.


----------



## Cleanneon98 (May 30, 2016)

So I went down to Performance Bicycle and got some stuff at great deals.

Shimano XC-31 shoes
Performance Elite bib
Performance Elite shirt

The bib and shirt both fit into my $100 budget and both are comfy. I'll be testing them on a long ride Tuesday, like all the pockets out back.


----------



## rideorglide (Dec 3, 2005)

Tough set of variables. The $$$ can whack the budget, but if you buy cheap and you don't like it, you'll find it's the last gear you reach for. Nothing worse than a bad pair of shorts that get baggy on you.

I once got a pair of road cycling shorts from Pace that had the old school chamois. Fantastic. Reach for them every time, good as the first time. They didn't have a lot of panels but they fit perfect. Medium price but excellent performance.

The Voler "Lownge" bibs and shorts group order we did here about 5 years or so ago were also excellent. I got a size too small maybe as the straps are too short for torso but shorts fit great, shirt is very nice quality. 

For winter stuff that breaks the bank I went to Banggood.com. I just cannot fit good brands winter jackets int he family budget. Got 2 jackets that I've used a lot. They are not super warm (I have other options), but they handled 30-40-50-60 depending on layers, well on low/no-wind days. Fit is an issue there. Sizing is designed for Japan, and I have a somewhat "built" upper body so needed 4XL, whereas I can normally fit XXL or even some XL shirts if I want snug fit.


----------



## Red90 (Apr 2, 2013)

The deals are out there, but you just have to be patient and be able to pounce on a deal with it comes online. Main thing is knowing what size you wear for each brand as there is quite a variability. I would seriously wait for the online deals before going to Chinese knock offs. I've bought brand name quality biking clothes for the same price. I've bought santini thermal bibs for as low as 40usd and castelli winter cycling jackets for 80usd online during clearance sales from western bike works.

How much money you spend on the clothes depends on what type of riding you do. When you spend 6-7hrs on the saddle, that extra bit of cost on clothing to make you comfortable doesn't seem that unreasonable. IMHO, if it was a choice to spend more money on a bike frame or better clothing, I'd always choose to spend on clothes. Just like anything, the laws of diminishing returns also applies.

I've tried the range of clothing from knock offs to high end Assos/Rapha level clothing. Avoid the knock off bib shorts, poor material and chamois. The knock of jerseys are a hit and miss. If your not too picky about sweat wicking and cooling, they are fine to wear. I tend to stick to the castelli, gore, santini brands, especially when they are on sale. I find that they can be good value for their money. The quality of Assos and Raphas are wonderful. However, I think a large part of the premium your paying for is the branding.


----------



## PJay (May 28, 2004)

To save money but be functional:
assuming someone is more of a beginner:
Good shorts -chamois / padded - are a must.
[Also, it is good to get some kind of diaper cream on your sensitive areas - there are diaper creams that are really inexpensive, but the cheapest of all is to mix your own baby oil plus zinc oxide cream. Yes, I am cheap. Lotion does not work, and vaseline is too difficult to work with.]

If you really do not have anything to put in cycling jersey pockets, you can just use a sports shirt - nylon or polyester. Walmark or wherever.

If you wear mountain biking style shorts versus cycling shorts, there are great options for good pockets for wallet, keys, spare tube, goo, etc. Or, a pouch mounted on the frame. --This helps you avoid the cost of a decent cycling top. The advantages of a good cycling top are: often, zippered to adjust to temp; pockets; form-fitting to reduce wind resistance (come on now, how many of us are at that level?!) and reduce the noise of loose fabric flapping around; fitted bottom seam helps it stay in place.

Most of the time, I can live without all of that, and I just go out for my 1 hr 20 min ride with a t-shirt style nylon or polyester sports shirt.

--You can find cycling jerseys in the thrift store if you browse regularly. But make sure the sniff the pits well!! Lots of riders accrue jerseys and wear them very little - they then donate them, and you get them at Salvation Army or Goodwill for the cheap.

--They probably sell used shorts also, but I am not gonna go there.


----------



## jhatmaker (Jun 13, 2016)

I'll second REI. I have one local and they tend to have really good sales on bib shorts and jerseys throughout the year. I'd rather support my local shop, and do from time to time. I've also had good luck with eBay. Found a seller who used to race and collected jerseys, most new with tags. And also getting old team kits. Lastly Competitive Cyclist has had some decent sales lately.


----------



## Drew Eckhardt (Nov 11, 2009)

Cleanneon98 said:


> Hey guys, so I went to my LBS and looked at some of the padded shorts and shirts they had and the prices seem outrageous, to put together a cheap kit would cost me around $150 at the least and that's just for a shirt and shorts with padding.
> 
> I looked on amazon and found a bunch of the "team" kits with padded bib shorts for like $50 but I hear these can often be poorly made or poorly fitted, when I went to measure myself I ended up being a Large to X-Large even though I normally wear medium stuff. I don't really care that they're knockoffs of team jerseys, more so about the poor fit that can be had, and the expensive shipping charges to return this gear to China. I know some replica items can be very good quality however.
> 
> So, where can I go to get some stuff that is decent quality and decent price? I'm not looking to make a style statement, though I'd like something more than just black so I can be visible when riding on the road. Are these any websites that sell stuff and have free or inexpensive returns?


ebay. You can get good deals on racing team left overs and last season's custom program size samples. I bought a bunch of $100 jerseys for $20-$35 that way, and have a really nice $80 Voler thermal jersey left over from the United Healthcare team.

Companies often sell multiple fits (race and club being most common) and there's some year-to-year variation (Louis Garneau made their standard fit jerseys an inch shorter in front) so a repeatable fit isn't guaranteed, but your odds are much higher than where you can't know the brand name.

voler.com. While not dirt cheap, $120 for shorts and $140 for bibs with Elastic Interface Technology pads can be $100 less than European brands constructed similarly. They're the only "modern" (foam padded) shorts I'll wear on all but the shortest rides - after 2-3 hours I find flat synthetic leather chamois better than extra squishy diaper shorts.

voler has a great return policy - you can wear the clothes, ride in them, and return them if they don't work although you're supposed to wash them first.

My Performance shorts quickly turned sheer within 1-2 seasons not riding much, and the squishy pads weren't comfortable. They don't sell inexpensive jerseys which fit me. I'd pass.


----------



## dougfresh (Aug 3, 2015)

I have found the Performance Ultra series to be the best value for the price. The bibs for 2016 are tighter and should be sized up one size, compared to the 2015 model with the blue chamois.


----------



## yogidabear (Mar 4, 2014)

dougfresh said:


> I have found the Performance Ultra series to be the best value for the price. The bibs for 2016 are tighter and should be sized up one size, compared to the 2015 model with the blue chamois.


+1 on the recommendation and suggestion of sizing up on the 2016 Performance Ultra shorts. I typically wear a medium but this year's bib shorts are substantially smaller than 2015. I'm 6' 2" and 160 lbs.


----------



## deviousalex (Aug 18, 2010)

My friends call the straight from China pro-team ripoff clothing "two hour bibs". Because after two hours it feels like sand paper against your taint.


----------



## ToiletSiphon (Jul 23, 2014)

I like to buy my clothes at the local shops, but wait for year end clearance prices (50% off) 

Envoyé de mon XT1563 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

Everybody's already said plenty, but definitely look for sale items. As with bikes, for clothes the difference between last year's model and current is often just color, but for half the price or less.

Online, personally I like Sierra Trading Post, REI, backcountry.com/competitivecyclist.com, or eBay for clothes.

Edit: One particularly nice thing about REI, if you order online and it doesn't fit, you can return locally...


----------



## lampshade (Jul 18, 2002)

jetdog9 said:


> Everybody's already said plenty, but definitely look for sale items. As with bikes, for clothes the difference between last year's model and current is often just color, but for half the price or less.
> 
> Online, personally I like Sierra Trading Post, REI, backcountry.com/competitivecyclist.com, or eBay for clothes.
> 
> Edit: One particularly nice thing about REI, if you order online and it doesn't fit, you can return locally...


One great tip a lot of people overlook/forget about is to buy stuff off-season. Buy your shorts in the winter and stuff like jackets in the summer. I do this with most of my seasonal clothes.


----------

